# the new nuggets



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

they have two great rookies and a chance at james


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i think they have an excelent draft night, they are going to make a rush for lebron james next year and IF they land him with a couple more of talented players, and IF their both rookies develops well this may be one of the top 4 teams in the west in 3 years


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

That is what i thought and next year is a good free agent year you know and that is the year they dump howard's contract.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

This is the year that the Nuggets will do horrible, but all of their young players will be given the chance to develop. So next year when they hope to get the #1 pick and draft Lebron James, they will have a young team to be reckoned with for years to come.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

That is unless they deal that pick next year, if they get the #1 pick in the lottery it will be worth a lot tradewise since it will most likely get James. Some teams are going to want him really bad and might give a pretty good veteran for the pick. I don't know where the Nuggets stand on salary cap so a trade like that might be hard to pull off. I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

They will suk this season but Skita and Nene will develop. Then next offseason they draft James and let Howard walk and sign Jason Kidd.

Lineup:
PG:Jason Kidd
SG:Lebron James
SF:Nikoloz Skitishvili
PF:Marcus Camby
C:Nene Hilario


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dude!*



> Originally posted by *allenive21 *
> That is unless they deal that pick next year, if they get the #1 pick in the lottery it will be worth a lot tradewise since it will most likely get James. Some teams are going to want him really bad and might give a pretty good veteran for the pick. I don't know where the Nuggets stand on salary cap so a trade like that might be hard to pull off. I guess we'll just wait and see.


The #1 pick next year won't be traded. You think a team "might give a pretty good veteran for the pick"? Try WOULD give a VERY GOOD veteran for the pick! There aren't more than ten guys that a team would swap the right to draft Lebron James for!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> They will suk this season but Skita and Nene will develop. Then next offseason they draft James and let Howard walk and sign Jason Kidd.
> 
> Lineup:
> ...


Dude, Jason Kidd will NOT sign with the Nuggets. And keep in mind that even if the Nuggets go 0-82, they STILL only have a 25% shot at winning the draft lottery. The team with the worst record in the league gets 250 out of the 1000 pingpong balls. Only a 1-in-4 chance, which isn't very good, really.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *robyg1974 *
> 
> 
> Dude, Jason Kidd will NOT sign with the Nuggets. And keep in mind that even if the Nuggets go 0-82, they STILL only have a 25% shot at winning the draft lottery. The team with the worst record in the league gets 250 out of the 1000 pingpong balls. Only a 1-in-4 chance, which isn't very good, really.


no doubt! why would kidd sign with the nuggets. i mean signing with the nets was a stretch in my opinion!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we are NOT trading our pick.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> no doubt! why would kidd sign with the nuggets. i mean signing with the nets was a stretch in my opinion!



In the world of basketball, $$$$ reigns supreme.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carlos710</b>!
> i think they have an excelent draft night, they are going to make a rush for lebron james next year and IF they land him with a couple more of talented players, and IF their both rookies develops well this may be one of the top 4 teams in the west in 3 years


In 3 years??? No way! There are still the Lakers, Kings, Mavs, and Spurs. And the Clippers have much better young talent that the Nuggets.


----------

